# Verbindung mit einer lokalen Datenbank namens hsql DB



## sandy (22. Jun 2006)

Hi Leute, 

ich bräuchte einen Ratschlag zu einem Problem das ich gerade habe. 

Ich benutze in Eclipse eine lokale DB namens hsql. Diese DB kann ich lokal aus Eclipse heraus starten und meine ganz normalen Tabellen anlegen. Diese DB benutzt folgenden DB Treiber "org.hsqldb.jdbcDriver". Soweit ist noch alles i.O.

Mein Problem ist nun, auf diese lokale DB drauf zu greifen zu können, um mir die Einträge der DB tabellarisch anzeigen zu lassen. Das ganze will ich in jsp realisieren. 

Kennt jemand diese hsql DB und kann mir vielleicht einen Tip geben??

Liebe Grüße 

Sandy


----------



## AlArenal (22. Jun 2006)

da würde ich mir an deiner Stelle mal die Doku zu HSQLDB auf der zueghörigen Website reinziehen. 

Was ist denn genau dein Problem?


----------



## foobar (22. Jun 2006)

Wo liegt das Problem? Greif doch einfach darauf zu wie auf jede andere DB auch, also Treiber laden, COnnection erstellen, Query abfeuern.
Bei HsqlDB ist nur adarauf zu achten, daß es verschiedene Tabellentypen gibt z.b. Memory, Text, Temp etc.
Guck dir mal die Doku dazu an da wird alles beschrieben.


----------



## sandy (22. Jun 2006)

die Fehlermeldung die ich bekomme ich folgende: 


06/06/22 16:15:23 DBObject:robleme beim Einlesen der DB-Verbindungsdaten:
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.hsqldb.jdbcDriver


er kann schlicht und ergreifend nicht auf die Treiber zugreifen

Könnt ihr mit sagen, dass es auf jeden Fall funktioniert??


----------



## AlArenal (22. Jun 2006)

sandy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.hsqldb.jdbcDriver
> 
> er kann schlicht und ergreifend nicht auf die Treiber zugreifen



Hast du das HSQL JAR File dem Classpath des Projekts hinzugefügt?



> Könnt ihr mit sagen, dass es auf jeden Fall funktioniert??



Was antwortet man auf so eine Frage? Iss ja richtig philosophisch...


----------



## sandy (22. Jun 2006)

das mit dem Class Path könnte ich noch machen ;o). 

Ich habe diese HSQLDB.JAR direkt in die jsdk lib hineinkopiet. 

Ich füge jetzt noch speziell den Class Path hinzu, vielleicht klappt es dann

Danke für den Tip. 

Ich geben dir beschied, falls es geklappt hat und wenn es nicht geklappt hat, wirst du auch nochmal von mir hören ;o). 


Bis gleich und vielen Dank


----------



## sandy (22. Jun 2006)

vielen, vielen , dank es hat geklappt

 

der Class Path war es gewesen ) 

Gruß Sandy


----------



## AlArenal (22. Jun 2006)

sandy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> das mit dem Class Path könnte ich noch machen ;o).
> 
> Ich habe diese HSQLDB.JAR direkt in die jsdk lib hineinkopiet.



Ach herrje, da scheint mir ein kleines Aufbauseminar in der Bedienung von Eclipse ganz angebracht.


----------



## L-ectron-X (23. Jun 2006)

Wenn dein Programm auch eine Jar-Datei ist, kannst du das Jar-Archiv von HSQLDB ins Programmverzeichnis kopieren und im Manifest deines Programms den Class-Path um die HSQLDB.JAR erweitern.
Denn normalerweise wird nichts ins JDK/SDK, bin/ext Verzeichnis kopiert.


----------



## sandy (23. Jun 2006)

Danke für eure Hilfen. 

Den Class Path musste ich nicht im Eclipse eintragen, sondern in JDev. Mit JDev habe ich nämlich die Verbindung in DB gebraucht wegen der JSP Datei. 

Bei JDev ist es so, das mein eine neue Libary anlegen muss und diese habe ich vergessen. 

Aber dein Tip war trotzdem Gold wert. Vielen dank nochmal

Gruß 

Sandy


----------

